# Pistol for Revolver shooters



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

I grew up shooting S&W revolvers. As a general rule my carry gun is a DA revolver, normally a j-frame or a k-frame .38. I have carried pistols from time to time, but I almost always go back to a good DA revolver. I like its simple manual of arm and the long trigger pull.

About a year ago saw a good deal on a NIB Sig 220 with the DAK trigger pull (think light Double Action only). So I bought it. The weapon has a 8.5pound smooth DA trigger pull and no external safety. It carries as easily as my 3" k-frame model 64, has better sights, fires a 45 slug and holds 8 rounds in the mag. I have over 500 rounds through the weapon without any failures of any kind and have used it in a few IDPA competitions. 

I have two holsters for it, but my favorite is a Galco leather IWB holster. I can carry the pistol and one reload easily and the revolver simple manual of arms, combined with the long smooth DA trigger pull, makes me feel as if I am really carrying an 8 shot revolver rather than one of those dreaded bottom feeders.

Anyway, for you die hard DA revolver fans, this DAK sig may be for you.


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

Rig sounds nice. I followed the same philosphy in choosing a Glock 23 with NY1 trigger as my only carry pistol (semi-auto) exactly same drill as my DAO revolvers and same trigger pull. I believe several quality manufacturers have similar models and I agree that they are a better choice for revolver trained people.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

There is NO PISTOL for die-hard revolver shooters!


Bob Wright


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

Bob Wright said:


> There is NO PISTOL for die-hard revolver shooters!
> 
> Bob Wright


:smt082 Good one.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I carry both at different times, but I am more apt to grab my J-frame .38spl than my .45acp. It's what I grew up shooting and carried for more than 40yrs. It's all in what you are use to. :smt033


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

Bob Wright said:


> There is NO PISTOL for die-hard revolver shooters!
> 
> Bob Wright


+1 on that :smt1099


----------

